
On store shelves, stealthy shrinking of containers keeps prices from rising - ksvs
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-shrink9-2008nov09,0,7931122,full.story
======
gamble
The other tactic is emphasizing container sizes that haven't been high-volume
products in the past. For example, vending machines that sell canned drinks
are an increasingly rare species - most of the new models are designed to sell
larger plastic bottles, presumably since consumers have less specific ideas of
what they should cost. Chocolate bars are now frequently sold in small
100-gram packages and larger double-bar packages.

------
gills
What ever happened to 'make something people want?' I was in the ice cream
aisle a couple days back and it was downright depressing.

[edit: _quantity_ is very important to me when it comes to ice cream :)]

------
silentbicycle
The Consumerist has a lot of articles about this, grouped under the title
"Grocery Shrink Ray"
(<http://consumerist.com/search/grocery%20shrink%20ray/>).

------
jorgeortiz85
I wonder if official calculations of inflation take this into account...

------
ggruschow
cool. maybe people will overeat less.

